# A different sort of style



## Mikie (Jun 20, 2006)

I know that this may seem like some shameless promotion of another site, but I found this page a while ago and was simply amazed by some of the stories that these guys can bring out. They write collectively by role playing, but it's by far unlike any role playing that I've seen. You can find some of the stories that they have up at http://www.rphaven.org/hof/index.html . I personally reccomend "Geowalkers" and "You-Make-The-Choices Story".


----------



## Rob (Jun 20, 2006)

I hate it when people drop by, say hello, get welcomes, then start posting links to some other site they want us to check out, which looks like the real reason they're here.

Maybe it's just me though.

Cheers,
Omni


----------



## Mikie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is that why you think I'm here? Well, if it is, then I'm sorry to have given you that impression. While I am advertising another site's stories in this thread and in my signature, what's to say that I can't be here for new techniques and to read other stories?


----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2006)

Mikie said:
			
		

> Is that why you think I'm here? Well, if it is, then I'm sorry to have given you that impression. While I am advertising another site's stories in this thread and in my signature, what's to say that I can't be here for new techniques and to read other stories?


At the moment you look to me just like someone who is only here to advertise their site. There's no way to tell you apart from the others here who do the same. That's the way you chose to introduce yourself.

* shrug *


----------



## Mikie (Jun 21, 2006)

Meh, just because it's the first thing I did, doesn't mean that it's the only thing.


----------



## Kane (Jun 21, 2006)

We'll see.  Usually your first actions betray your intentions.  If you came here and posted hello, went and did some critiques, or put your story up for critique then we would get the impression you were here to be a part of the community.  But when the first thing you do is advertise another site then we get the impression that is what you are here for.


----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2006)

No worries, Mikie. Welcome anyway. Plenty of time for you to settle in and convince us otherwise. It's not such a big deal.

Cheers,
Omni


----------



## Mikie (Jun 21, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> We'll see.  Usually your first actions betray your intentions.  If you came here and posted hello, went and did some critiques, or put your story up for critique then we would get the impression you were here to be a part of the community.  But when the first thing you do is advertise another site then we get the impression that is what you are here for.



I frankly can't see what good that would be for advertising, just to pop up, post a link, and disappear. If you have doubts that I've come here to write, then I'll post some of a story I'm writing in a little while.


----------



## Kane (Jun 21, 2006)

Mikie said:
			
		

> I frankly can't see what good that would be for advertising, just to pop up, post a link, and disappear. If you have doubts that I've come here to write, then I'll post some of a story I'm writing in a little while.



It may not do any good, but people do it on every forum I've been on.  People were doing it on my own forum so much I had to log on every day just to delete the offending users/posts.  I got so sick of it that I took my forums down.


----------

